# [Ad deleted]



## hYNkHQ (Jun 15, 2005)

[_Edited to delete advertisement. Ads are not permitted on these forums, except for those that fit within the narrow restrictions of the Last Minute Rentals forum._ Dave M, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## hYNkHQ (Jun 15, 2005)

*this is frustrating*

I have been trying to put that in the last minute column for two days and have been unsuccessful. I have called for help and written and it just shows up here. HOW do I get that info where it belongs...in the Last minute section?????


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 15, 2005)

hYNkHQ said:
			
		

> I have been trying to put that in the last minute column for two days and have been unsuccessful. I have called for help and written and it just shows up here. HOW do I get that info where it belongs...in the Last minute section?????



Go back to the bbs homepage, where it lists all the forums.  Scroll down and click on the Last Minute Rental forum.  

As an alternate route, use the Forum Jump pulldown menu to go to the Last Minute Rental forum.

Once there, click the New Thread button, and enter your message.

These are just basic bbs navigation skills that you will acquire fairly quickly.


----------

